# Spot the Violations : Saturday Special!



## 480sparky

Just got back from looking at a house that 'needs some help'.

See what you can find wrong.


----------



## 480sparky

*But wait! There's more!*

For "something" in the kitchen:









​Where the stove used to be:​






http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc172/480sparky/Spot the Violation/9021GVC14.jpg


----------



## william1978

Wire tapped to the bus, romex entering the panel thru where the panel cover would be if it was installed just to name a few.


----------



## Chris Kennedy

NM connectors need bonding bushings.


----------



## william1978

Chris Kennedy said:


> NM connectors need bonding bushings.


 Why would they need bonding bushing? Please fill me in never seen a NM connector with one.


----------



## user4818

I see nothing that needs to be repaired.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> I see nothing that needs to be repaired.


 That is your work isn't it?


----------



## BryanMD

480sparky said:


> Just got back from looking at a house that 'needs some help'. See what you can find wrong.


You should have seen it before Peter fixed it up


----------



## william1978

BryanMD said:


> You should have seen it before Peter fixed it up


 :laughing:


----------



## knowshorts

william1978 said:


> That is your work isn't it?


Only if it works!


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## LGLS

The only thing missing is a match.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> :laughing:


 :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

william1978 said:


> Why would they need bonding bushing? Please fill me in never seen a NM connector with one.


 
He's listing two seperate items

NM connectors (Insert comma here) Need bonding bushing


----------



## william1978

mcclary's electrical said:


> He's listing two seperate items
> 
> NM connectors (Insert comma here) Need bonding bushing


 That doesn't make any sense.:no:


----------



## 480sparky

william1978 said:


> That doesn't make any sense.:no:


 
Try:

1. NM connectors.
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
2. Need bonding bushings.


----------



## drsparky

What is the "WARNING WINTERIZED" mean?


----------



## user4818

drsparky said:


> What is the "WARNING WINTERIZED" mean?



The house is probably a foreclosure and therefore needs to be winterized so all the pipes don't burst.


----------



## 480sparky

drsparky said:


> What is the "WARNING WINTERIZED" mean?


 
Things don't get cold in Maine?

Water turned off. Antifreeze in toilets, sink traps, etc.


----------



## drsparky

Cool, now I know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger

Chris Kennedy said:


> NM connectors need bonding bushings.





william1978 said:


> Why would they need bonding bushing? Please fill me in never seen a NM connector with one.





mcclary's electrical said:


> He's listing two seperate items
> 
> NM connectors (Insert comma here) Need bonding bushing





william1978 said:


> That doesn't make any sense.:no:





480sparky said:


> Try:
> 
> 1. NM connectors.
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> 2. Need bonding bushings.



Man ...... whats so hard to understand.

NM connectors require bonding bushings.












http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=119633


----------



## drsparky

Gets -40 here, I just have never thought about empty houses.


----------



## william1978

Bob Badger said:


> NM connectors require bonding bushings.


 Since when?


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> Since when?


Billy....it's a joke! Think!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger

Peter D said:


> Billy....it's a joke! Think!!!! :thumbsup:



Nice job keeping your mouth shut you rat.:laughing:


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> Billy....it's a joke! Think!!!! :thumbsup:


 I knew Chris Kennedy was joking.


----------



## user4818

Bob Badger said:


> Nice job keeping your mouth shut *you rat*.:laughing:


And proud of it, too. :thumbsup:



william1978 said:


> I knew Chris Kennedy was joking.


Are you sure? :whistling2:


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> Are you sure? :whistling2:


 Yes.


----------



## Bob Badger

Peter D said:


> And proud of it, too.


Stupid cheese nibbler.:laughing:

When your a small rat does this face strike fear in you?


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> And proud of it, too. :thumbsup:
> .......


 
Peter's gotta stab somebody in the back today,.... he is really hungering for that 1¢ worth of cheese.


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> Peter's gotta stab somebody in the back today,.... he is really hungering for that 1¢ worth of cheese.


Yeah, if only I could be like LGLS and make $4500 a week and go around puncturing people's tires. Then my life would really have meaning.


----------



## user4818

Bob Badger said:


> Stupid cheese nibbler.:laughing:
> 
> When your a small rat does this face strike fear in you?


You're a sick man, Bob. :laughing:


----------



## Chris Kennedy

Bob Badger said:


> When your a small rat does this face strike fear in you?


No, the other end does.


----------



## 480sparky

Bob Badger said:


> Stupid cheese nibbler.:laughing:
> 
> When your a small rat does this face strike fear in you?


It's _you're_, not _your_. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> It's _you're_, not _your_. :whistling2:


:lol:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Bob Badger said:


> Man ...... whats so hard to understand.
> 
> NM connectors require bonding bushings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=119633


 
Now that's funny!! And why are they numbered?


----------



## 480sparky

mcclary's electrical said:


> Now that's funny!! And why are they numbered?


That's so they know how many cables there are so they can order staples.


----------



## sparks134

thats so sh*ty work, IMO!:no:


----------



## micromind

What's with the fuse in the keyless above the panel? And notice that the receptacle part of said keyless is taped off. 


Waitaminute here! I'd bet just about anything that the keyless is fed by the wire tapped off the bus!! Using the 10' tap rule, it appears to be a completely code compliant installation!!! lol! And it's even a blue fuse, 15 amp. I don't think I've ever seen anything this idiotic before. 

"Needs some help" is a bit of an understatement indeed.

Rob


----------



## Bob Badger

480sparky said:


> It's _you're_, not _your_. :whistling2:


_You're_ a tool.


----------



## LGLS

Peter D said:


> Yeah, if only I could be like LGLS and make $4500 a week and go around puncturing people's tires. Then my life would really have meaning.


Who told you my salary?


----------



## user4818

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Who told you my salary?



Ummmm....YOU did.


----------



## Magnettica

So do we have some after pictures to look at yet?


----------



## 480sparky

Magnettica said:


> So do we have some after pictures to look at yet?


Yea, I was there this morning replacing this cluster, but I was pressed for time I only snapped a couple shots after I had everything done..... cleaned up, cover on and ready to roll. Went out, grabbed camera, and took 3-4 pix. Not much to show.... and I'm too lazy right now to go out to the truck and get the memory card out of the camera.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Did anyone notice the "keyless fuseholder" thats a new one!


----------



## 480sparky

cdnelectrician said:


> Did anyone notice the "keyless fuseholder" thats a new one!


 
It wasn't keyless. It had a pullchain on it, but it was pulled back and was dangling in the 8b box!

Also notice the black tape over the receptacle........


----------



## cdnelectrician

hahaha oh man....where did they tap off from the panel to feed it? I couldn't really make it out in the pic...


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> and I'm too lazy right now to go out to the truck and get the memory card out of the camera.


You mean the Ratmobile?


----------



## cdnelectrician

Peter D said:


> You mean the Ratmobile?


Hahaha you guys are too much lol


----------



## 480sparky

cdnelectrician said:


> hahaha oh man....where did they tap off from the panel to feed it? I couldn't really make it out in the pic...


Breaker # 3.......


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> You mean the Ratmobile?


Yes, you're right. Sorry.


----------



## cdnelectrician

So I suppose whoever is was did not have the correct size breaker in the panel so he stuck the right size fuse in the lampholder?


----------



## 480sparky

cdnelectrician said:


> So I suppose whoever is was did not have the correct size breaker in the panel so he stuck the right size fuse in the lampholder?


I'd say the panel didn't have any more breaker spaces, so some numbskull tapped off the 40a range breaker and installed a 15a fuse.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Hahaha well at least he put a fuse in. He gets a silver star for effort lol


----------



## 480sparky

cdnelectrician said:


> Hahaha well at least he put a fuse in. He gets a silver star for effort lol


 
Only....... the hack-assed fuseholder was wired backwards. The white (silver) terminal went to the breaker, and the black (brass) one went to the load.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Oh well, no star for him then!


----------



## walkerj

Chris Kennedy said:


> NM connectors need bonding bushings.


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Magnettica said:


> So do we have some after pictures to look at yet?


----------



## rdr

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The only thing missing is a match.


You don't need a match just turn it on and wait.


----------



## Magnettica

480sparky said:


>


Nice. :thumbup:


So as for the fuse holder in the pullchain............. I've seen that before. A guy had a set up like that for a window A/C unit. His line side was tied directly to the line side of the utility meter and the circuit was protected by the fuse. Free air conditioning.


----------



## Magnettica

480sparky said:


> Yes, you're right. Sorry.


LOL :laughing:


----------



## nolabama

Peter D said:


> I see nothing that needs to be repaired.


In fact I really like the Keyless fuse holder. That gets style points in my book. :thumbup: Is the 20 amp breaker in the bottom of the panel jacked up to have power? If so extra credit.


----------



## nolabama

Ken you just put a giant panel cover on that mess didn't ya you rat.:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky

nolabama said:


> Ken you just put a giant panel cover on that mess didn't ya you rat.:thumbup:


 
Actually, I just Photoshopped the 'after' pix.


----------



## Schecter91

Is that a fuse in the light socket??


----------

